# Looking for white papers on HDMI



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Hay all,

A buddy of mine swears up and down that Audio Quest and other esoteric HDMI cables make a better picture. He is otherwise very smart and would really like to help him save some money and face. 

So, can anyone direct me to some hard scientific papers to beck up my point.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

A quick search of google found these

http://www.hdmi.org/pdf/whitepaper/SilicaonImageHDMIWhitePaperv73(2).pdf

and this

http://www.hdmi.org/learningcenter/publications.aspx

Also you may not find what you are looking for, what most people don't realize is the high bandwidth required and the frequency of updates related to HDCP (If memory serves from the class there are something like 25 different operations happening at any given second) and most cheaper cables aren't capable of correctly passing all the information. I am not saying they won't work but there are reasons why a more expensive cable will perform better, to an extent and then you get into the law of diminishing returns which happens much faster with cable than other components.


----------

